# Help... toddler waking in night



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi there, my son is 14 months old and has generally slept well through the night ( worth a few exceptions) however for the last week or two he has been was king regulary between 1 am and 3 am and crying unless I need of us sits with him. He seems wide awake and sometimes takes a couple of hours to go to sleep!
He isn't in pain, no temperature, nappys ok etc etc......Just seems needy and very alert. I have tried to get him to self settle etc but he just cries and cries if we leave him. Have tried slow retreat from the room etc but he just sits/ stands bolt upright and cries if we go.
I'm conscious if Dp needing to get up for work and the neighbours so usually end up ' giving in ' and sitting with him till he is asleep, I m 16 weeks pregnant and this sleep deprivation is killing me! Hoping its just a phase and he will settle again soon.
Any other suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

PS....apologies for spelling errors....just read it back.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi karhog, babies tend to do this more when they are coming up for a milestone, so I don't know if that's the case for you LO, and hopefully then his sleep pattern will return to normal, if not you could try controlled crying?? I know this isn't everyone's cup of tea

Nic
Xx


----------



## Karhog (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply nic....I tried controlled crying the other night but he just screamed and cried till he was sick! Will see how he goes, fingers crossed its a phase that should hopefully pass soon.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Apparently it should take 3 nights to crack controlled crying (according to a colleague who's a health visitor) but it's up to you, hopefully it will be just a phase and won't last 

Nic
Xx


----------

